# Where do you buy most of your cubes?



## jcuber (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't think there is another poll or thread about this, but if there is, moderators, pls remove this.


----------



## vloc15 (Dec 8, 2008)

rubikfans on ebay..100% recommended

then there is also dealextreme..theres a DIY type C there with free shipping for only about 6$ i guess


----------



## Rawn (Dec 8, 2008)

Everything from cube4you except a rubiks diy that I'm waiting for.


----------



## EricOnCrack (Dec 8, 2008)

LOL wtf is huskyomega.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 8, 2008)

Um.. another cube seller?

I get mine from toy shops around my country. (so far, i found type Ds, type Es (both stickered and painted), storeboughts, JSKs, rubik's DIY, and such..)


----------



## cookingfat (Dec 8, 2008)

I've tried a few so far. here are my personal experiences > 

cube4you - good confirmation and quick delivery to the UK, items as described. Very wide variety of products. He will have just about anything you need 

huskyomega - very good combo deals, delivery discounts, very fast delivery to UK and fast prompt communication (although Royal Mail have lost the cubes as I missed the delivery by 5 minutes, but that's not his fault.)

puzl.co.uk - good communication, fast delivery, but prices a little higher than others. good quality puzzles though

dealextreme - FREE DELIVERY is so sweet, order came the same week. some puzzles are not good quality but you get what you pay for. 

masterthecube - no confirmation, poor communication, made false promises, and I ended up getting a refund after 6 weeks of ordering. 

I would order from the others again without a doubt.


----------



## Escher (Dec 8, 2008)

i LOVE puzl.co.uk. they were soo nice to me when my cube got broken (the morning i recieved it), they just gave me a full refund, no questions asked. the guy who runs it (tony) is really, really friendly too.
i wouldnt mind paying a premium for their kind of service at all.
the studio cube prices are very good too...


----------



## Lofty (Dec 8, 2008)

Cube4you- Loads of products! I have always had all my products ordered in a reasonable time but I have heard many horror stories. But I think overall a good store.
PuzzlePros- Cubes are a little more money and way fewer products but customer service was great and he responded to all my emails the same day I sent them and I got my package within a week of ordering.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Dec 8, 2008)

EricOnCrack said:


> LOL wtf is huskyomega.



Seriously, it's not that difficult. Look here


----------



## Lewis (Dec 8, 2008)

I've bought almost every puzzle I own (apart from my rubik's Clock) from puzl.co.uk.


----------



## Kolraz (Dec 8, 2008)

Cube4you/Cubefans and puzl for all my cubes.

BTW: Lewis how long have you been around here? ! You live very close to me and I didnt even know ! Were you at the UK Open?


----------



## Escher (Dec 8, 2008)

people who are familiar with puzl.co.uk... is the red cube a type a? i know the competition std cube is a type a with tiles etc, so i assume the red one is too...


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 8, 2008)

Escher said:


> people who are familiar with puzl.co.uk... is the red cube a type a? i know the competition std cube is a type a with tiles etc, so i assume the red one is too...



Not too sure, the "white cube" has a green core (what the shi!?) and turns not too great.


----------



## FourForty (Dec 8, 2008)

I've only made one order. from 9spuzzles. other then the poorly designed website it was good. they had better products then the other sites i looked at for what i needed. still waiting on delivery (shipped yesterday).


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 8, 2008)

I've mostly obtained puzzles from puzl.co.uk and I recommend them for their professional and friendly service. I'm in the UK and I know that I can get reliable postage from UK retailers but run the gauntlet with overseas purchases! I got my V-Cubes from Verdes in Greece as they were not sold anywhere else at the time. A local Juggling shop has Eastsheen 4x4x4's  and there's always store-bought Rubik's 3x3x3's available from everywhere!


----------



## Kolraz (Dec 8, 2008)

My white competition standard cube has a yellow type a core but when i recently bought a black competition standard cube for my friend it had a transparent core like those in rubiks storeboughts.

I'd also like to know what the red cube is, as I quite want a red type a.

When I tried ordering from 9spuzzles about a month ago It had some wierd glitch in the page where it had flashing bars of white and I couldn't scroll down the page to finish entering my delivery details =(


----------



## Escher (Dec 8, 2008)

ill probably be buying one after christmas anyway, along with the comp standard cube, so ill let you know then


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 8, 2008)

cookingfat said:


> dealextreme - FREE DELIVERY is so sweet, order came the same week. some puzzles are not good quality but you get what you pay for.



Free international delivery was just too tempting and I just ordered this DIY 3x3x3 for £4.40 

I will probably order the Square-1 and 5x3x3 for fun if this purchase works out well.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 9, 2008)

Toys 'r Us
and I've ordered 3 eastsheens from Kubuswinkel.nl


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 11, 2008)

i heard that huskyomega's screw&spring sets are very good~~

also, i recommend a very good website:

www.unicube.tw/Cart/Default.aspx

he sells the chinese DIY and, the more expansive ones, the rubik's DIY

he also sells void cube and mirror blocks (bump cube)




did u guyz know that most of the new diy cubes on cube4u are chinese BRANDS?? 

國甲: DIY cubes that has a extra bump of 'track' on the pieces, and have weird logos 'carved' on one of the center caps (type a on cube4u)
EX: http://www.cube4you.com/393_Black-DIYKit-3x3x3-Cube-II-(a).html
國丙: Type c on cube4u

國優: i'll update later


----------



## Neroflux (Dec 11, 2008)

國丙 is type c, dude.

國甲 2 is the one with bumps.


----------



## Faz (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow, a quality thread by jcuber for once 

Puzzleproz - good quality, but it took ages to get to Australia

Huskyomega - Cheap..ish. Nothing wrong with this place

Cube4you/Cubefans: Takes a bit long to get to Aus and its expensive, but the range of prodcts is what makes me shop there.

v-cubes: They lost track of my order and sent it 3 weeks late, but my v5 is A-ok.


----------



## GerrySly (Dec 11, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> Cube4you/Cubefans: Takes a bit long to get to Aus and its expensive, but the range of prodcts is what makes me shop there.


Really? Took them 3 days to ship the order and 4 days till it got here...


----------



## Faz (Dec 11, 2008)

GerrySly said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Cube4you/Cubefans: Takes a bit long to get to Aus and its expensive, but the range of prodcts is what makes me shop there.
> ...



Wow thats fast - i have ordered 3 times from cubefans and it has taken about 3 weeks each time.


----------



## Wacky (Dec 11, 2008)

daniel0731ex said:


> i heard that huskyomega's screw&spring sets are very good~~
> 
> also, i recommend a very good website:
> 
> ...



My Chinese is quite bad - for the 2,4,5 order cubes, 

I'm guessing 東賢 = Eastsheen
but what is 台製 ? Is it some kind of Taiwanese knockoff?


----------



## Neroflux (Dec 11, 2008)

Wacky said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > i heard that huskyomega's screw&spring sets are very good~~
> ...



台製 is probably 'made in taiwan'.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 11, 2008)

Most of my DIYs from Puzzleproz


----------



## jcuber (Dec 11, 2008)

Fazrulz,

Uh... Thanks? (I think)

I do know now that alot of my threads are "use the search function" ones, but usually the search function doesn't find things that actually relate to what you searched for. Also, someone should find every thread on the different kinds and brands of cubes, compile all of it in one thread, and delete all the ones that were compiled (all of them). Just an idea.

Sorry, just found the sticky. why don't other people look at them?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 12, 2008)

Neroflux said:


> 國丙 is type c, dude.
> 
> 國甲 2 is the one with bumps.



oops, my bad...
sorry about that

i checked again, it seemed that type f is 國乙 (EDIT: actually,國乙is type b)

also, both type a II and III has the bumps


台製: made in taiwan. it is sometimes reffered as 汎韋, whick is the Famwealth 3X3 that huskyomega sells. this cube doesnt have screws & springs. instead, it's got a tenon design which makes it a poor cube. but the pieces are actually quite good, so huskyomega did a modification that turned it almost as good as a diy cube. the tutorial is here (it's chinese though, but the pic says everything) 

國優: a chinese brand. it is very cheap and is actually quite good for speedcubing, despite that they are mostly 'lemons' (u wont have this problem if u buy them from unifish).




PS: www.unicube.tw is temperarily not available for orders because he is going on a honeymoon LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Wacky (Dec 12, 2008)

daniel0731ex said:


> 台製: made in taiwan. it is sometimes reffered as 汎韋, whick is the Famwealth 3X3 that huskyomega sells.


But on:
http://www.unicube.tw/Cart/List.aspx?Type=2&Page=1
the A5 are described as A5:台製5x5[魔術方塊=magic cube], which looks like an Eastsheen, i.e. would you know whether that is supposed to be a knockoff rather than a real eastsheen?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 13, 2008)

Wacky said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > 台製: made in taiwan. it is sometimes reffered as 汎韋, whick is the Famwealth 3X3 that huskyomega sells.
> ...



ok.

there are 2 taiwaese brands: eastsheen and famwealth

the word台製means 'made in taiwan', which could be refered to either brands

however, eastsheen doesn't produce 3X3 cubes, and famwealth doesnt make big cubes(edit: they actually do, but it's really rare and sucks very much)



P.S: wamfealth actually have international patients for their crappy tenon designs, weird huh? (OLL!)


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 14, 2008)

daniel0731ex said:


> Wacky said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...




Famwealth cubes suck. Lofty has one. Well, kind of. He left it at my house after Decatur Open. I did a few solves on it. I average around 25 now, and I can't get sub-40 on it.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 14, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > Wacky said:
> ...




agreed

famwealth was my very first cube that i got(from taiwan), now they ended up becoming a diy cube lol

(i modified them with huskyomega's method. Tutorial)


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 14, 2008)

the majority of my collection probably came from cube4you.
9spuzzles, puzl.co.uk, and rubiks.com are good too


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 18, 2008)

msemtd said:


> Free international delivery was just too tempting and I just ordered this DIY 3x3x3 for £4.40



My dealextreme DIY arrived today and thankfully it was complete. It came with 2 sets of stickers but I've used a set of cubesmith bright stickers instead to see if they're a good colour choice for the poor lighting conditions in my house (energy-saving bulbs  ). I've heard it's a Type-C, not that that means anything to me!. Compared against with my puzl.co.uk speedcube, the cubies appear to be fractionally less rounded (like a Rubik's store-bought) but other than that the corner and edge pieces appear to be exactly the same. The centre caps are certainly different and much tighter than the puzl. I've set it up slightly tight and lubed it and it feels almost the same as the puzl when solving. Now I just have to get used to the neon cubesmith colours!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 19, 2008)

i was wrong...

famwealth cubes are just ripoffs from meffert's. they even put the Gold Medal award at the Inventors Convention onto their packaging box, and mispelling the 'gold medal' as 'cold medal'


----------

